# Cube Timer for SE W980



## aiman0802 (Sep 20, 2010)

Does anyone has it?
i need it.


----------



## hr.mohr (Sep 20, 2010)

I have made a scrambler that should work for that phone, but no timer. (I lost interest in that project when I got an iPhone and Dan's awesome timer app)

http://m.cubing.dk/


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 20, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> I have made a scrambler that should work for that phone, but no timer. (I lost interest in that project when I got an iPhone and Dan's awesome timer app)
> 
> http://m.cubing.dk/



I can strongly recommend this scrambler. I use it whenever I am cubing and there's no PC around (or when I just want to cube outside, I don't have a laptop). I've been using it for ages. Best of all; it provides scrambled for all most common puzzles.

It does, however, not provide a timer but I got another application for that on my phone. If you can multitask on your phone, it should be easy to grab a timer and use it in conjunction with Mobile Cube Scrambler.


----------



## aiman0802 (Sep 23, 2010)

aww... thanks man~
scrambler is okay.. since Eleredo said it has many scrambler for puzzles


----------

